# How do I find out how many Colonial (CGH) shares I have?



## ttac (8 September 2006)

Hi, 

I bought some CGH shares when Colonial Ltd was floated and lost the documentation. I would like to know how many I actually bought in case I need to determine CG for taxation purposes if I decide to sell them. 
A couple of complications:
1. CBA merged with Colonial in 2000 and do not have any records of my purchase
2. Instead of being paid dividends, I rolled over the dividends which were paid out as shares.
All I have is current documentation of how many CBA shares I have.
Would anyone know how I can find out how many shares I bought initially?

Thanks


----------



## KaiserBun (15 September 2006)

*Re: CGH Colonial Ltd shares question*

Some info that you may need regarding Colonial Mutual Life Assurance Ltd:

1.     11 November 1996. Demutualisation value: $3.31 (first day of trade price)

2.     Dividends for Colonial: 

30 January 1998 - 7 cents (first dividend payment)
30 September 1998 - 7 cents (interim)
19 April 1999 - 8 cents (final)
30 September 1999 - 9 cents (interim)
3 April 2000 - 11 cents (final)

On the 1st June 2000, Colonial Shares ceased trading on the ASX. 

Note: Australian, New Zealand and Fijian shareholders entitlted to a 5% discount on shares purchased through DRP.

3.     Under the CBA/Colonial merger shareholders received seven CBA shares for every twenty Colonial shares.

Therefore:- Cost of one CBA share = (cost of one Colonial share) x 20/7


Or alternatively, go to:

http://shareholders.commbank.com.au/group_display/0,1922,NI2209%5FCH2209,00.html


----------



## barble (27 January 2015)

I WAS AWARDED SOME SHARES ON 11 NOVEMBER 1996 WHEN COLONIAL MUTUAL WAS DE MUTUALISED BUT CANNOT FIND THEM WOULD YOU PLEASE LOOK INTO THIS FOR ME MY ADDRESS AT THE TIME WAS 30 OAK CRESCENT GARFORTH LEEDS LS25 1PN.
JOHN GEORGE BUTLER


----------



## pixel (28 January 2015)

barble said:


> I WAS AWARDED SOME SHARES ON 11 NOVEMBER 1996 WHEN COLONIAL MUTUAL WAS DE MUTUALISED BUT CANNOT FIND THEM WOULD YOU PLEASE LOOK INTO THIS FOR ME MY ADDRESS AT THE TIME WAS 30 OAK CRESCENT GARFORTH LEEDS LS25 1PN.
> JOHN GEORGE BUTLER




As you see in the previous posts, your CGH shares have become CBA shares. That means you no longer hold any CGH shares. Now it's merely a matter of finding out how many CBA shares you have. If you know that, your search is over.
You should have received annual dividends, and those statements tell you the number of shares.

If you have moved and failed to notify the Share Registry of your new address, it will take a call or a letter to the company or their share registry to claim your shares. Without your Holder Id, that may be tricky, but not impossible. You can find details at this address: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/company.do#!/CBA/details


----------

